#ubuntu-news 2009-02-11
<MTecknology> Any of ya'll around?
<MTecknology> aight, I'll ttyal
 * svaksha scrolls and smiles @ joey nee Rinchen nee launchpad :P
<MTecknology> svaksha: that was kinda funny
<svaksha> MTecknology: who ? me or rinchen?
<MTecknology> rinchen
<svaksha> hehe
<MTecknology> I was in #launchpad watching him do that
<svaksha> ah rinchen trolls there too..
 * svaksha will watchout :P
<MTecknology> nah, he's pretty useful there ;)
 * svaksha was kidding
<MTecknology> i know
<MTecknology> I have a question for you thought
<MTecknology> anyone else watching in here too
<svaksha> the chan is logged
<svaksha> if that is what you mean by watching
<MTecknology> Is there really any need for a wysiwyg editor in the fridge?
<MTecknology> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/fridge/+bug/301388
<MTecknology> svaksha: opinion
 * svaksha has not thought so deeply about it, so others can answer that better than me :)
<svaksha> i was chatting on another chan/server
<MTecknology> ya know - nali should be the one to answer that.....
<MTecknology> or tyche
<MTecknology> tyche: ping?
<MTecknology> wait.... nali isn't the one I'm thinking of
<MTecknology> oh well....
<MTecknology> joey: you around?
#ubuntu-news 2009-02-12
<MTecknology> So, we just finished a part of our project - we now have a little suite of tools for anyone starting a LoCo that wants to host a site using drupal - which seems to be the most common situation.
<MTecknology> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/loco-drupal/6.x/1.1.0
<MTecknology> This belongs on the fridge, right?
<MTecknology> I'm just packaging up our copy for Drupal 5.x too
<MTecknology> :D http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1827 :D
<johnc4510> MTecknology: nice
<johnc4510> :)
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> johnc4510: it was a fun venture
<johnc4510> lol
#ubuntu-news 2009-02-13
<joey> MTecknology, due to limitations in LP, I'd recommend you include a link to a demo (or actual) implementation of the drupal code
<MTecknology> joey: thanks
<MTecknology> joey: I forgot to toss out some links :P
<MTecknology> joey: err - both of our teams are using that theme
<joey> MTecknology, great. Maybe just show off your team page :-)
<joey> as for making announcements and downloads actually useful (like...finding them)... you can bother beuno because I'm sure it's already a pet peeve of his
<MTecknology> joey: huh? did I do something wrong?
<joey> MTecknology, no you didn't. I don't like the way LP hides announcements and file downloads
<joey> I think they should all be present on the main page.
<MTecknology> doesn't it?
<MTecknology> it shows announcements
<MTecknology> and the releases - it could do it better though
<joey> hey!
 * joey just noticed MTecknology's credit at the end of the Fridge article.
<johnc4510> joey: hey back
<joey> How's UWN going johnc4510?
<johnc4510> good good thx
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> always looking for imput
<johnc4510> :)
<joey> :-D
<johnc4510> setting up a new team website on a new team server: http://12.159.65.82/drupal/
<johnc4510> bare bones so far but a start
<joey> ooh pretty
<johnc4510> thx
<johnc4510> drupal is soooo nice  hee hee
<MTecknology> joey: is that bad?
<joey> MTecknology, no just unexpected :-)
<MTecknology> joey: you're in there :)
<MTecknology> joey: I think I'm going to create a README about where each module came from, where the theme came from, how to use it all, etc.
<joey> MTecknology, thanks.  ...and sure.  Stu came back with a more difficult reply so ... I'm plowing through that at the moment.
<MTecknology> ?
<MTecknology> does he dissapprove of anything we're doing?
<MTecknology> I didn't mean to send him on any rant or anything - I was only trying to help with things :(
<MTecknology> we both were
<MTecknology> I'm sorry
<MTecknology> joey: how upset is he?
<joey> no no... it's all good
<joey> He's just pointing out holes in my understanding. :-D
<MTecknology> oh
<joey> You're fine MTecknology and I certainly want to thank you for working on this.
<MTecknology> :P - yw
<joey> It's great to see interest. The problem is that nobody was ready for the interest so our approach on how to handle this wasn't set.
<MTecknology> and it was swe3tdave that did a good strong hunk of the work - just fyi
<joey> ...and the approach doesn't lay with me.
<joey> I originally had all 3 of those branches commissioned.
<joey> So I keep getting consulted
<joey> Currently they are in a limbo sort of state and I'd like to figure out our exact gameplan on them (but again, I'm not responsible for them)
<MTecknology> commissioned?
<joey> Yeah, I paid to have them created.
<MTecknology> oh
<joey> For a few projects...
#ubuntu-news 2009-02-14
<joey> There is some confusion about who should be the official maintainer
<joey> so, I'm trying to sort that out with Stu and his boss
<MTecknology> oh
<joey> My non-binding viewpoint is that Stu should be the maintainer and process community patches
<joey> because we rely on that code in production
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> it makes sense now to not take it, and only do merges
<MTecknology> but, I take it I just sparked other things that needed to be considered internally?
<joey> We do want others to use it but I am advising caution because we are dependent on it.  But...it's not in my domain any longer so I can only provide advise.
<joey> advice
<joey> It seems that only 1 of the 3 is headed upstream
<joey> the other 2 would be rejected because they are vendor specific
<MTecknology> by upstream, do you mean a version for Drupal 6.x?
<joey> i.e. Launchpad
<joey> yes
<MTecknology> you realize we have that already?
<joey> There is the possibility we would submit them to OpenID...
<joey> in what sense?
<MTecknology> h on
<joey> k
<MTecknology> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loco-drupal-dev/loco-drupal/6.x/files/head%3A/modules/
<MTecknology> We've been using them - that's part of the reason for our announcement
<joey> oh, right. I but that's not supported by Drupal
<joey> or Aquient or whatever the parent company is
<MTecknology> oh
<joey> so by upstream I mean pushed in to main and supported by the project
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> ours is "community maintained" ?
<joey> You are using the in a bone fide way in that branch but the drupal project doesn't support it
<joey> exactly!
<joey> it's a community maintained enhancement!
<MTecknology> cool
<joey> and a very cool one I might add
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<joey> it's gotten a lot of publicity via the fridge
<MTecknology> ya, I pushed hard on it
<MTecknology> I spent a long time writing that :P
<joey> I didn't read the fridge article but my privacy scanner found something translated into...I dunno.. Polish and alerted me to the fact that someone was talking about me.
<joey> turns out it was your article
<MTecknology> lol
<joey> :-)
<MTecknology> would you be willing to say something about me on my wiki?
<MTecknology> I'm applying for mem thursday
<MTecknology> well - Fri 0300
<joey> MTecknology, ah right. What's the URL again?
<joey> sorry, just been awkwardly busy when you ask due to timing.
<MTecknology> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MTecknology#Testimonials
<joey> ooh who's the cutie in the photo? :-)
<joey> MTecknology, ^^
<joey> ;-)
<joey> wow the LP pic is even better. LOL
<MTecknology> my gf
<joey> name?
<MTecknology> Kim
<MTecknology> lucky, huh?
<MTecknology> my lp account has a better pic of her
<MTecknology> oh, you meant lp
<joey> she looks like a gal, also named Kim, who works for Canonical
<joey> MTecknology, ok, have a look at your wiki page and tell me if that's good enough :-)
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> "espite circumstantial evidence to the contrary" - what's that mean?
<joey> This so called "going to school" thing
<joey> ;-)
<MTecknology> oh :P
<MTecknology> joey: thanks
<joey> MTecknology, my pleasure
<joey> take it from the bald guy (that'd be me), you'll do fine
<joey> MTecknology, btw, did you see  http://blog.launchpad.net/projects/ubuntu-loco-website-kit  ?
<MTecknology> joey: nice
<joey> you can thank mrevell for that one
<MTecknology> I will
<joey> hey cody-somerville, beuno ....  In case there is any doubt that I'm busy... have a look at this! I just noticed it's a bit bigger than I remember it.  https://edge.launchpad.net/~joey/+participation
<joey> hey beuno, how about taking the LP user branding ICON and using it in place of the person-badge in the top breadcrumbs? :-)
#ubuntu-news 2009-02-15
<johnc4510> morning all
<svaksha> johnc4510: morn
<svaksha> well its night here
<johnc4510> lol. hey
 * svaksha should sleep :)
<tyche> Morning.  There's a couple of areas that I can't figure out how to handle.  The new MOTUs, and the Team Report.
<johnc4510> tyche: morning...ok, i
<johnc4510> i'll handle those np
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> we could still use a couple of links for the ITP and ITB
<johnc4510> :(
<johnc4510> brb
<johnc4510> back
<kennymc0> front
<kennymc0> :)
<johnc4510> i'm going to check me feeds and see if i can find a couple of more links for us to write up
<tyche> 9 glossary terms so far, and half of them are new, which means entering them in both the UWN and the Glossary Page.
<johnc4510> ah
<tyche> And I'm not done yet.
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> tyche: let me know when your out please, i have work to add for kennymc0
<johnc4510> lol
<tyche> I'm out.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> yhx
<johnc4510> ok, kennymc0 there a new link and i may have more :)
<johnc4510> we also need to put some launchpad news in
<kennymc0> well i have computers to fix and a b-day party to go to so i'm starting to run out of time
<kennymc0> i'll get as much done as i can
<johnc4510> k
<kennymc0> ok upcoming events are ready to go up
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> thx
<tyche> Notice how we're getting more upcoming events listed, now that the Google calendar has taken over the fridge events calendar?
<johnc4510> yeah, it's great
<tyche> Almost like a lot of people saw the Fridge as being a bottleneck.
<tyche> Even though we tried to make it as easy as possible for them.
<johnc4510> nods
<tyche> brb
<johnc4510> k
<kennymc0> johnc4510: could you let me know when you are out so i can post the itb that i just finished
<tyche> I've noticed that, at my age, when nature calls it has a tendency to scream.  Hee hee
<myrtlebeachbums> What were dinosaurs like grampa tyche?
 * myrtlebeachbums ducks for cover
<johnc4510> tyche: lol
 * tyche sends a firebolt over myrtlebeachbums cover, and gives him a real hot time.  Hee hee
<myrtlebeachbums> LOL
<kennymc0> lol
<kennymc0> well the last itb link is up
<kennymc0> looks like i need to leave now
<kennymc0> have fun :)
<tyche> You too.  Lazy . . .
<johnc4510> nods
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> tyche: i got 3 links up for launchpad news now
<tyche> kk
<johnc4510> myrtlebeachbums: you can help tyche  on the launchpad news and do some proofing if you want
<johnc4510> please
<myrtlebeachbums> Will do!
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> i'll start on the new motu's and the server team summary
<tyche> myrtlebeachbums: Which ones do you want to cover?
<myrtlebeachbums> Let me take a look quick.
<tyche> Sure
<myrtlebeachbums> I can take the first two or all three. Same kind of write up as ITP/ITB right?
<tyche> Yep.  Pretty much.  You tell me how much you want to tackle, and which ones (as applicable) and I'll do whatever you don't cover.
<myrtlebeachbums> Let me try all three and if I get in a bind I'll scream.
<tyche> kk.  That sounds good.  And normal.  Hee hee
<myrtlebeachbums> :)
<johnc4510> k, the new motu summaries are up
<tyche> kk
<myrtlebeachbums> Launchpad News pasted in and ready for review.
<tyche> johnc4510: I hate to suggest this, but I think you need <<BR>> between the end of the lines, and the division between the launchpad links and the wiki links.
<tyche> Want me to get them?
<johnc4510> let me look
<johnc4510> tyche: do the first one and let me look at it
<johnc4510> not sure
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> a dah moment
<johnc4510> lol
<tyche> kk.  Standby
<tyche> OK, first one, with just the break between the links, and with the two links indented.  To get a l/f between the text and the links would take another <<BR>>
<johnc4510> tyche: not bad bud i like it the other way better
<johnc4510> it's the way we've always done it sorry
<tyche> You like them inline, like that?
<johnc4510> i'm an old foggie
<johnc4510> yeah
<johnc4510> lol
<tyche> True.  But we're talking about links, not foggies.  Hee hee
<tyche> OK, I'll change them back
<johnc4510> thx
<tyche> OK, they're changed back.
<tyche> Spoilsport!  Hee hee
<johnc4510> thx sorry
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> i'm cranky today i think
<tyche> I see that.
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> tired from yesterday
<tyche> That's all right.  I see that a lot, like when I look in a mirror.
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> i'll be better later, or tomorrow, or next week, or...
<johnc4510> rofl
<myrtlebeachbums> Just don't be too cranky on Thursday night when kennymc0 and I have our membership review and we'll call it even. :)
<johnc4510> lol
<tyche> Now THERE'S a thought.
<johnc4510> i'll be there, but be sure to remind me too
<myrtlebeachbums> Will do!
<tyche> johnc4510: That's what a Google calendar is for, especially linked to Thunderbird.
<johnc4510> yep
<tyche> It can even be set up to give you an alarm.
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> server team meeting summary is up now
<tyche> kk
<johnc4510> tyche: there is a nice listing of meeting now     excellent
<johnc4510> and lots of glossary terms
<tyche> I see that.
<tyche> Working on them.
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> updates and security look correct
<myrtlebeachbums> If anyone's going in editing soon, this just doesn't read right to me. Under Brainstorn:
<myrtlebeachbums> Modify the linux for capturing the gaming market.
<johnc4510> i'm just looking at that
<johnc4510> either the list changed or it was put in wrong
<johnc4510> i show different top 5 for the wk
<johnc4510> myrtlebeachbums: can you go in and update that please?
<myrtlebeachbums> Sure
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> thx
<tyche> Anyone know what MIR is, with respect to Linux (particularly the wakeonlan package?)
<tyche> All I come up with in Google is the Mir space station.
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> let me look
<myrtlebeachbums> Done
<tyche> it's in the Server Team Meeting, near the bottom.  The only close definition I come up with is Maximum Information Rate.  That doesn't seem to fit wakeonlan, either.
<johnc4510> tyche: does this definition make sense? http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/mir.htm
<tyche> It might, if someone wanted to define the definition that I don't understand.  Hee hee
<tyche> As I understand it, registers are things that are addressed in assembler language, as they are part of the processor chip.  That would be an extremely low-level programming.
<johnc4510> tyche: ok, since we don't know, leave it out of the glossary
<tyche> kk
<johnc4510> i'd rather have someone ask than to put the wrong thing in
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> Yep.  Then, if someone asks, maybe someone else will answer, and I can add it to the Glossary page.
<tyche> For future reference.
<tyche> It's up to 56 terms, so far.
<tyche> And all set up for copy and paste.
<johnc4510> nice
<tyche> And 12 terms in this weeks UWN
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> tyche: myrtlebeachbums have we done any proofing yet?
<tyche> Yes, I did as I scanned down for Glossary terms.
<tyche> SOP for me.
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> thx
<tyche> The only thing I haven
<myrtlebeachbums> Have been running through looking johnc4510. So far only the brainstorm thing has stuck out.
<tyche> haven't had a chance to do was check myrtlebeachbums additions to Launchpad News.  Doing that now.
<johnc4510> then all that's left it looks like is the "welcome" and "In this Issue", my final run thru and publishing???
<johnc4510> tyche: k
<tyche> myrtlebeachbums: Your entries in Launchpad News look VERY GOOD.  Good job.
<myrtlebeachbums> Thanks!
<johnc4510> tyche: once that's done you folks are free to take off and i'll finish the last of it up
<johnc4510> thanks guys!!
<johnc4510> great job as usual
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> Thanks.  I think it's done, too.
<myrtlebeachbums> Anytime johnc4510. Always glad to help.
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> ok, i'm going to fix some lunch and eat before i finish up   later all
<johnc4510> :)
<myrtlebeachbums> TTYL
<johnc4510> BBQ sandwiches
<johnc4510> yum
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510-laptop> new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #129 is out:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue129
#ubuntu-news 2010-02-15
<cjohnston> thanks johnc4510 !
#ubuntu-news 2010-02-21
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue181
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-13
<akgraner> pleia2, just finished the summaries, moving them over now.  I won't be able to help publish tomorrow so if someone can review one more time and then publish that would be great.  I'll get all the wiki formatting done tonight so all that *should* have to be done tomorrow is review, test links and publish.
<pleia2> akgraner: thank you! I'll publish tomorrow :)
<pleia2> I didn't write any summaries this time, first time in a while \o/
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, the stats still need to be added but I am going to take a break and I'll add those in a little while
<pleia2> ok, I can add them in the morning if needed
<akgraner> thanks
<pleia2> akgraner: oh, does the foundations team still have meetings? their wiki page is pretty dead (seems outdated) and not updated for meetings
<pleia2> and their branding is outdated :)
<pleia2> Upcoming Release Info
<pleia2> Release: Natty (11.04)
<pleia2> oh deaar
<akgraner> pleia2, yeah - I emailed the manager
<pleia2> cool, thanks :)
<akgraner> see the note of the draft teams page :-)
<pleia2> oh nice, adding timing of meetings is brilliant
<pleia2> much more useful than approval date!
<akgraner> thanks - Robbie suggested those changes - well agreed what was there wasn't helpful
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: http://www.digitfreak.com/software/computer/658-ubuntu-1204-already-being-developed.html
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Nice guest post
<dholbach> nice, I had no idea it had turned up there
<dholbach> seems like it was copied from OMG
<bkerensa> dholbach: https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/ubuntu/precise/ubuntu-wallpapers/fix-for-296538
<bkerensa> :)
<dholbach> ah
<dholbach> I'll let another sponsor or patch pilot deal with it
<dholbach> it should be in the queue now
<dholbach> yep, http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/
<dholbach> I have some really important stuff to work on now
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Indeed
<AlanBell> noes you can't fix bug 296538 bkerensa, that is one of the best bits of ubuntu related trivial knowledge there is!
<AlanBell> anyhow, I have been asked to wave https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2012-February/001490.html at the news team
<AlanBell> not entirely sure how newsworthy it is, but there you go
<pleia2> adding stats now, then we'll need editors
<pleia2> ok, anyone available to review/edit? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue252
 * pleia2 back to work
<akgraner> pleia2, you in the wiki?
<pleia2> akgraner: nope
<akgraner> ahh ok  - just saw the lock your time out message  there so thought I would ask
<akgraner> does it still need a review
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> akgraner: reviewing? I can publish in 10 minutes or so after my final review if you have reviewed
<akgraner> ok - one sec - had to jump on a call moving back to that now - I'm soooooo ADD today :-/
<pleia2> no problem
<pleia2> thanks :)
<akgraner> pleia2, can you add the in this issue section
<akgraner> I'm almost finished with edits
<pleia2> yep, just let me know when you're done
<akgraner> pleia2, saving now
<akgraner> ok I'm out
<akgraner> it's all yours
<pleia2> great!
<pleia2> the fridge script is working again thanks to the sharp eye of a perl programmer that bkerensa pulled in the other day
<pleia2> she spotting the very silly error that was causing it not to generate the links
<pleia2> s/spotting/spotted
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue252
<pleia2> doh, the date was 2011
 * pleia2 fails at time
<pleia2> fixed except on the email version ;)
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-14
<pleia2> I set up a planet category this weekend, but just got around to updating the feed in planet
<pleia2> it's not default, so to go to planet we'll need to click the "Planet" category
<pleia2> s/click/check
<akgraner> pleia2, that's awesome
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks for getting that done - you rock - thank you bkerensa for helping us out with the fridge script
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> I'll add DMB results to the fridge
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-15
<bkerensa> akgraner, pleai2: No problem on finding hypodermia... She is very skilled... I did jokingly bribe her with cheese to help fix the script :P
<akgraner> :-)
<bkerensa> dholbach: Any specific time you wanted to try and interview Kernel Team?
<bkerensa> I noticed pgraner is awake :)
<dholbach> bkerensa, I won't have time today
<dholbach> didn't you have a couple of responses from other interviewees
<bkerensa> dholbach: Certainly
<bkerensa> dholbach: I have three I think
<dholbach> let's do those first then
<dholbach> if you or c_smith want to go ahead and interview some teams, feel free to do so - I'm sure you have enough questions for them :)
<dholbach> I'm just slammed with other stuff right now, so I won't get around to do much - maybe just a bit tomorrow to get it out there :-/
<bkerensa> dholbach: How can I easily make a diff of a branch I just proposed for merge?
<bkerensa> I only know how to make diffs when I use debuild then make the diff
<bkerensa> from the dsc
<dholbach> bzr diff
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> ding ding...
<bkerensa> dholbach: Ok I did that but where does it throw the generated diff?
<dholbach> did you commit the change already?
<dholbach> do you get any output?
<bkerensa> dholbach: Yes I already committed
<bkerensa> :(
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> bzr diff -r -2
<bkerensa> Im now trying to go back and get a diff
<bkerensa> ok
<dholbach> bzr diff -r -2 > ~/patch-file
<bkerensa> ahh :) thanks you just saved me so much time
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> bkerensa, dholbach want some help with that interview?
<akgraner> If you have the questions - I'll get those to him and back to you tonight or in the morning
<bkerensa> akgraner: I can get some to you
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> thanks :)
<akgraner> just email me - I'll bug him during lunch
<akgraner> bkerensa, thanks!  I'll kick the other graner about these.
<bkerensa> sure
<bkerensa> ;D
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; I guess the link for this weeks Xubuntu meeting will be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings/Archive/Minutes/2012-02-15 ?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: I don't know when the next meeting is
<MrChrisDruif> They didn't have one today? O_O
<pleia2> no
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-16
<philipballew> jorge's link is put under the planet. i think it should be under cloud news. Am I wrong?
<bkerensa> I put it under Planet and can move it
<pleia2> ones from jorge's blog can sometimes go either way, the cloud.ubuntu.com always go under cloud news
<bkerensa> pleia2: Ahh ok :) next time Ill put it there and looks like someone moved it for me
<pleia2> thanks for helping out :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Things should be settling down for me in the next week and a half... I'm just finishing painting and decorating :)
<bkerensa> then hopefully we can do the first walkthrough
<pleia2> bkerensa: great :) I tend to do the release around 5PM pacific on Monday evening since that's when work ends for me
<bkerensa> pleia2: Ok :) I'm working on our Dev News right now :) waiting on dholbach
<bkerensa> he comes on 11pm 12:00am our time :(
 * pleia2 nods
<bkerensa> then I have to turn around and be up at 8am and do a meeting :P
<pleia2> we have a CC meeting in the morning, end of his day, beginning of mine ;)
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> I have a meeting with jono and his team in morning
<pleia2> ah yes, global jam stuff?
<bkerensa> Yeah... Jono asked me and uhh Randall Ross to help with North America stuffs
<bkerensa> idk what we have left.... I just cant wait for April 26th
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> I'm still hoping someone down here does something ;)
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> bkerensa, hey
<dholbach> bkerensa, do we have a picture of Robert?
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> dholbach: It should be in the doc... I uploaded one
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> I can't see it in the doc
 * dholbach reloads the page
<bkerensa> heh
<dholbach> ahhh
<dholbach> here we go
<dholbach> thanks muchly
<dholbach> I'll get on it right away
<dholbach> and see what I can add - I'll let you know when I'm done
<bkerensa> dholbach: So I added that area marked (idea) but I'm not sure after reviewing Planet if we have enough to develop that idea I had
<bkerensa> kk
<dholbach> ok, I'll take a look at it
<bkerensa> Ill let you crack at it then I can take a crack
<dholbach> thanks a lot for your work on this
<bkerensa> I need to be asleep by 1am though because I have a hangout with you at 8am :P
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> its 12am now
<dholbach> ok, best you hop into bed then :)
<dholbach> I like the idea about highlighting developer blog entries
<dholbach> so I'll see what I can dig out
<bkerensa> dholbach: Ok well then see you in the morning but if you need more help finishing let me know... I will be up for the meeting with your team in eight hours
<bkerensa> seeya
 * dholbach hugs bkerensa
<dholbach> sleep tight
<dholbach> and thanks again :)
<dholbach> bkerensa, so I went through all the posts in my "Ubuntu developer" G
<dholbach> bkerensa, so I went through all the posts in my "Ubuntu developer" G+ circle and found lots of good stuff
<dholbach> this way we can let the developers speak for themselves :)
<Lionthinker> greatings all
<Lionthinker> I would like to be involved with the weekly newsletter
<dholbach> hey Lionthinker - that's awesome
<Lionthinker> great, so how does this happen?
<dholbach> I'm personally not too involved in the Ubuntu Weekly News, but more in Development news
<Lionthinker> not being a great programmer, or any type of programmer I figure its one area I could help in
<dholbach> maybe it'd be a good idea to check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter and the pages linked from there to learn a bit more about the organisation and how the team works
<dholbach> ...until somebody shows up who is a bit more experienced with UWN is put together :)
<Lionthinker> i read it, but it was sparce
<dholbach> there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies and https://docs.google.com/document/edit?id=18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk where the actual work goes on
<Lionthinker> thanks
<dholbach> I could imagine (I'll just say this now until somebody else can clarify) that it helps to work a bit on the summaries
<dholbach> so checking out some of the news and writing a nice summary 3-4 line summary of what it's about
<dholbach> maybe you can mark all your contributions with a marker, so somebody else can double-check them (like "added by Lionthinker, please let me know on IRC if it is alright" or something along those lines)
<dholbach> Lionthinker, I hope that gives you a little bit perspective and is of some help (with me not being on the core team :-))
<Lionthinker> it does and thanks
<Lionthinker> the world ubuntu is vast and very alive
<dholbach> :-)
<Lionthinker> gotta go, later
<dholbach> bkerensa, update posted
<bkerensa> dholbach: Excellent
<dholbach> that's something we can probably always do: just check whatever happened on G+ in a circle of Ubuntu devs
<bkerensa> dholbach: Heh... I have just two circles.... VIP and Pages
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> It would be epic interesting to sort VIP into smaller circles.... I have about 800+ people in it
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/109795858099658821877/posts/bykpfc5jgiN
<dholbach> I could probably add many more, but that's one I made a few weeks ago
<dholbach> once you're past all the kitten videos and "this is what my mom thinks I do" pics, there's quite a number of newsworthy things in there
<bkerensa> dholbach: You will have to tell me sometime what exactly Foundations does...
<bkerensa> I know slangasek is on the team but he was unable to explain what they do in a way I understood
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> everything which does not happen in the kernel, but teams like desktop and server rely on
<dholbach> booting up
<dholbach> installation
<dholbach> package installation (although software-center is in a separate team)
<dholbach> things like that
<dholbach> of course there's enough team overlap, and that's a good thing
<bkerensa> dholbach: I sent questions upstream (akgraner) to be routed to pgraner (Kernel Team)
<dholbach> great
<bkerensa> so perhaps next week we can use that
<bkerensa> :)
<akgraner> he's got them, but he won't be working on them today
<pleia2> I'll toss the 10.04.4 announcement on the fridge unless somoene else is working on it
<akgraner> thanks lyz - I'm not as I am finishing a book chapter however if you need me to I will
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-17
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> And here too if you wish.
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> well I wanted to wish EVERYONE a good morning :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-18
<pleia2> good morning news friends!
<pleia2> summary email has been sent out :) time for summaries! http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<ack-fin> pleia2: ok, I'm up to speed physically tyhis week
<ack-fin> where do I start
<ack-fin> just go to the doc and start somewhere?
#ubuntu-news 2012-02-19
<pleia2> hi ack-fin, yep
<pleia2> it's a collaborative document, so you should see when others are editing it (so two people don't write a summary for the same thing)
<ack-fin> pleia2: OK, thanks, I just got back from a bicycle ride and will see if anything's left
<pleia2> still lots of summaries to write :)
<pleia2> and be sure to add your name at the bottom if you help out
<pleia2> bkerensa: think you could pop into the document at some point and do a quick summary for the dev news this week?
<pleia2> still need a lot of summaries in general though
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-11
<pleia2> ok, stats still need to be added, but otherwise it's off for editorial review: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue303
<Unit193> Nothing unexpected, link wise.
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: think I should cross-post the wrap-up?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: sure
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, working on it then
<JoseeAntonioR> submitted for review
<pleia2> thanks, published
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: have some time to add stats?
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: sure! I just woke up :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: erm, we're having some problems with brainstorm, we have *no* popular ideas this week, should I just delete that part?
<pleia2> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> is it usual for the scripts to give tabs instead of spaces sometimes?
<pleia2> for example?
<pleia2> I suspect the answer is "probably"
<JoseeAntonioR> like, between the package name and version, or after the version, it inserts a tab instead of an space to separate
<pleia2> ah yeah, it does that, usually when the package name ends in .gz
<pleia2> it's not a huge deal, I just paste it in
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm fixing that, though
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: no need
<JoseeAntonioR> blargh, ok
<pleia2> we never fix it, not worth the effort :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok then! won't do it next time
<pleia2> you do probably want to clean up security alerts though, bring the link up to the same line as the name of the package
<pleia2> ah, you did that
<pleia2> if some native english speakers have some time, it would be great to have some editorial review on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue303
<pleia2> (looks like both of our regular editors haven't had time yet)
 * pleia2 back2work
<Unit193> pleia2: Can you run it through whatever you used to do, to audit my script?  :P
<pleia2> Unit193: I used http://validator.w3.org/
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-12
<Unit193> pleia2: Heh, finally got to it, and that doesn't work anymore either, so glad I have this!  (Wiki blocks some UAs)  Also know why my script fails on some, the pages don't support HEAD requests.
<pleia2> oh yeah, the wiki never worked with that
<pleia2> I always had to assume the wiki links were correct
<Unit193> Mine "spoofs" it's UA as Firefox. :D  (Aurora, technically)
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue303
<Unit193> Still good.
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> so, Jasna has to back off Ubuntu work for now, I'm going to need some help rounding up news and more folks pitching in with summaries (she did a lot!)
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll add some some block time to my schedule and chip in more
<pleia2> akgraner: thank you :)
<pleia2> awful timing for me, I'm out of town for the holiday this weekend (we'll release on Tuesday of next week due to the holiday) and then SCaLE the next weekend
<akgraner> (yes I totally mean it - my vacation and being totally unplugged totally recharged me)
<pleia2> glad to hear it, hooray for unplugged vacations!
<Unit193> As far as Ubuntu goes, I only read Phoronix and the oddball article elsewhere.
<pleia2> very much looking forward to my honeymoon in May :)
<akgraner> pleia2, Pete locked up my phone, tablet and chromebook in the safe on the cruise
<pleia2> akgraner: haha
<akgraner> I didn't even take a single picture
<pleia2> pgraner++
<akgraner> and it was soooooo worth it
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> I'm hoping to have my new camera for my honeymoon, so I'll have that but I'm going to not do internet
 * pleia2 was even online constantly while in Africa, needs this break 
<akgraner> I didn't even do that when we got married -- Pete was deploying and I was working on the conflict so we had like 3 days and even then we were "flirting" with work stuff
<pleia2> yeah, we've had to make some major adjustments work-wise to pull off this honeymoon, it's going to be painful when we return
<akgraner> yeah  - just concentrate on each other the interwebs will be here when you get back
<pleia2> I'll be attending the openstack summit a week before my wedding, will be unavailable Ubuntu release day and skipping UDS entirely
<pleia2> but the beginning of the cycle for both projects really is the easist time for me to get away
<pleia2> on a scale that goes from "not easy" to "really really really hard" :)
<akgraner> I get it - but I've got your back and help the team however I can
<pleia2> \o/
<akgraner> If you get a chance let's have a quick hangout before you go digitally dark
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I can help with summaries too, will try to do more this week
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-02-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-10
<PaulW2U> pleia2: Michael Hall published http://mhall119.com/2014/02/working-hard-in-orlando-last-day/ at 0900 this morning. For the sake of completeness can I add it to days 1 to 4 already included in #354?
<pleia2> PaulW2U: go for it
<PaulW2U> Thanks
<pleia2> in spite of being shared widely, only one response to last call for contributors
<pleia2> I need to find someone with a bigger microphone :)
<jose> if you want, I can try with another on-air sesison
<pleia2> we're looking for summary writers mostly
<pleia2> not sure an on air session about that will help much, it's pretty simple :\
<jose> I can do it on a Fri and write a couple summaries too
<jose> yeah, problem is getting people who want to write
<pleia2> think an on air session will drum up excitement?
<PaulW2U> only three names on the credit list so far this week :o(
<pleia2> trying to think of what the content of such a session would be aside from "read article, write summary, here is a link to the guildeines"
<pleia2> anyway, off to prep for meeting, bbiab
<jose> have fun
<jose> pleia2: hey, should we publish the uds announcement on the fridge?
<jose> jono: hey, can I get a text for uds announcement to put on the fridge? I think the email won't fit
<jono> jose, I will send one over later
<jose> thanks :)
<pleia2> jose: "email won't fit"?
<jose> pleia2: it's written in first person, which makes it look like a personal email instead of an announcement :)
<pleia2> jose: that's ok, we put a citation at the end
<jose> oh, ok
<pleia2> I'd say we link to this one https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/community-announce/2014-February/thread.html
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 354 for the week February 3 - 9, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue354
<jose> pleia2: hey, I've saved a draft if you have some time to check it
 * pleia2 has a look
<pleia2> jose: looks good, just need to put a </cite> at the end (our script doesn't, should be fixed!)
<jose> ok!
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jose> I'll fix that too :)
<pleia2> \o/
<jose> fixed
<pleia2> great, thanks :)
<jose> sure :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-11
<pleia2> jose: can you drop the planet tag from the fridge post? jono just blogged about it to planet
<jono> pleia2, I posted it on my blog as I was responsible for the announcement being late
<jono> hence the apology
<jono> I can write a more formal announcement for fridge if you like?
<pleia2> jono: we put it on fridge an hour ago :)
<jono> pleia2, ahhh I checked planet but didnt see it there
<jono> sorry about that
<pleia2> it takes a while to go to planet from fridge because IS does aggressive caching of fridge that planet doesn't like
<jono> ahh
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-13
<jose> pleia2: should I post cprofitt's email on the fridge?
<jose> I'm all ready to do that
<pleia2> jose: yeah, but in the citation don't put his name, just say "Community Council" instead
<jose> ok!
<jose> done :)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: wow, quite the news week
<PaulW2U> it's looking good :)
<pleia2> yeah :)
<jose> pleia2: any idea on why the fridge post is not still on the planet? would it be worthwhile to ping IS?
<pleia2> jose: it always takes forever
<pleia2> jose: IS knows, jono knows, it's the caching on on blogs (xubuntu posts do it too)
<jose> hmm, ok then
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-14
 * PaulW2U thinks with all the links I've added to the working .doc in the last couple of hours UWN #355 is going to be a very interesting issue ...
<gonyere> Its looking like it:)
#ubuntu-news 2014-02-16
<pleia2> PaulW2U: moved the gnome stuff up to planet section
 * pleia2 rubs her eyes
<pleia2> what a week
<PaulW2U> pleia2: yes, I just added the links hoping that you'd come along soon and rearrange some of them :)
<pleia2> :D
<PaulW2U> pleia2: gnome summaries and a couple of other new ones written. still a couple to go but no time tonight to finish :(
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-09
<ahoneybun> pleia2: do you have any Ubuntu for women stickers around that I could take to the GDI meetings?
<pleia2> ahoneybun: yep, just email me your address and I'll send some off
<pleia2> sorry for not getting stuff moved to the wiki last night, the 6+ hour global jam here in SF left me dead tired
<pleia2> working on it now
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue403
 * pleia2 sends off to editors
<Unit193> Heh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Security/201502
<PaulW2U> Unit193: link corrected
<Unit193> Thanks.
<ahoneybun> sent pleia2
<pleia2> ahoneybun_: thanks, I'll get it off this week :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-10
<pleia2> ack, I added stats earlier but they didn't save
 * pleia2 shakes fist at wiki
<Unit193> daniel.holba.ch just crapped out.
<Unit193> "Error establishing a database connection"
<pleia2> hopefully he'll be awake in a couple hours to fix
<Unit193> Think that's all the "broken" ones.
<pleia2> ok, I've added the stats if you want to run one last time
<Unit193> Heh, alrighty.
<Unit193> Still looking good.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<jose> pleia2: taking a quick look at the doc
<pleia2> I just saved the with ToC
<pleia2> lmk when you're done looking and I'll start the publishing machine
<jose> doing two quick edits
<jose> should be all set now
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 403 for the week February 2 - 8, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue403
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-11
<pleia2> jose: I can get the newsletter sorted for the weekend and email summary writers, but Sunday morning US time I hop on a plane for like a zillion hours to go to Oman, so I won't be around to finalize+editor+release on Sunday/Monday, will you be around?
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-12
<jose> pleia2: I will, can take care of that for sure
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-13
<PaulW2U_> pleia2: Question - do we need/want an Ubuntu phone section?
<PaulW2U_> Just thinking it's nice to move all Cloud news to its own section. Could be nice to do the same with the phone..
<wxl> +1 on that
<wxl> i've been inundated with good stuff
<wxl> the US market is going to open up middle of the year
<pleia2> PaulW2U_: that's a good idea
<pleia2> PaulW2U_: I'm also thinking of moving cloud below "other community news"
<PaulW2U_> I've recently been thinking "What is Ubuntu?"
<PaulW2U_> To me it will always be the OS I'm using on my PC
<PaulW2U_> Cloud, phone, server - need to be dealt with in separately. Others will disagree of course :)
<pleia2> I put desktop and server together because nothing "special" is needed and a lot of the packages overlap
<pleia2> cloud does tend to be special, phone is some whole other thing
<PaulW2U_> Re move of cloud news - I agree. I've always seen UWN as being produced by and for the community
<PaulW2U_> Some weeks its almost been a Canonical newsletter :(
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> it just ended up there because "locos, forums, cloud" but cloud is so Canonical-dominated now
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-14
<PaulW2U_> Just found this - http://youtu.be/88Lfsk0hWaQ - on YouTube. Who is he?
<PaulW2U_> Seems he's making a news broadcast with content taken from UWN issue #324.
<pleia2> huh, I knew about the oddly named youtube account, but not that they were actually using content from the newsletter (which is fine as long as he gives attribution and licenses his videos the same way, I didn't check)
<pleia2> getting newsletter off to summary writers now, was doing v-day dinner last night
 * pleia2 makes phone section
<pleia2> so I see the phone section to be our community news about phone, much like cloud - so sources should tend to be Planet (our community members) and Canonical (insights/press releases)
<pleia2> alright, sent off
<pleia2> I'm actually around this Saturday for a chance (prepping for a trip)
<pleia2> PaulW2U_: re: kubuntu masterpiece, maybe link direct youtube link in the audio&video section? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fc9lIruikE
<PaulW2U_> pleia2: done
<pleia2> \o/
<imnichol> Style question: if I start of with "Joey Sneddon writes", how do I refer to him throughout the rest of the summary?
<imnichol> (i.e. "Sneddon", "Joey", or "Joey Sneddon"?
<PaulW2U_> We've always called him Joey-Elijah Sneddon first. After that I always use "he" or "Joey". Others call him "Sneddon" but i don't like that.
<PaulW2U_> I see you summary now. Don't forget to add "of OMG! Ubuntu!" :)
<imnichol> PaulW2U_, thanks will do.  do you think you could write a better summary of the launchpad git news item?
<imnichol> Not a lot to go on...
 * PaulW2U_ looking
<PaulW2U_> I'd be tempted to just re-quote the whole article. The trouble is there is more info in the tile :(
<imnichol> hahah yeah
#ubuntu-news 2015-02-15
 * PaulW2U_ counts summaries - 14 done, 12 to do
 * PaulW2U_ counts summaries to be done - 7
<imnichol> It seems to me that the "Ubuntu is airborn" story and the "Internet of things: Erlebot" story are actually referencing the same thing.
<imnichol> Is there a way to combine them?
<PaulW2U_> Like that :)
<imnichol> Awesome
<imnichol> Down to two undone
<PaulW2U_> Make that three - I've just added another phone article
<imnichol> I saw
<imnichol> PaulW2U_, you planning to write it up?
<imnichol> I see your cursor on the URL
<PaulW2U_> You can take one if you want to
<PaulW2U_> or that one even :)
<PaulW2U_> jose: All summaries done. I'll be around until about 2300 GMT in case anything new turns up.
<jose> PaulW2U_: cool, thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-15
<pleia2> looks like we've got 7 summaries still to go, I'll copy over the finished sections and work on stats now
<pleia2> whee, firetrucks outside my building, but they didn't evacuate my floor
<jose> pleia2: I think I'm done :)
<pleia2> jose: thanks :) care to add your name to the doc?
<jose> not at all! :)
<jose> long since I've been there
<jose> lmk if you need help publishing tomorrow as well - should have time if internet at work doesn't go down
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue454
<pleia2> sending off to editors now
<Unit193> /exec linkcheck https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue454 :---D
<pleia2> :)
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2016-
<pleia2> thanks, fixing
<tsimonq2> pleia2: you know how I get the email each week for summaries? can that be changed from my gmail address to tsimonq2@ubuntu.com please?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: sure
<tsimonq2> okay thanks
<tsimonq2> (yes I got it :D)
<Hawky> hi
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-16
<pleia2> working on releasing in a bit, busy day
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 454 for the week February 8 - 14, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue454
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-18
<pleia2> our google doc is starting to get spammed, keeping an eye on it
<pleia2> sadly no way to block the "anonymous monkey" who is defacing
<pleia2> adding 14.04.4 announcement to fridge
<wxl> uhhhg
<wxl> they announced?
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-February/000205.html
<wxl> this was the last word on ubuntu-release from release team:
<wxl> 1230 [freenode] < infinity:#ubuntu-release> Okay, mirrors syncing, lunch while that settles out, then announcements and web site updates.
<wxl> ugh
 * wxl is annoyed
<pleia2> :\
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-19
<pleia2> somehow a lot of people have the editor.ubuntu.news@ubuntu.com email address and keep sending emails to it for "Joe Casad"
<jose> wut
<pleia2> I wish I knew who that was, and it's odd to keep being called Joe :)
<pleia2> jose: this is the address that goes to the editor.ubuntu.news@gmail.com account if you want to look
<pleia2> I think somehow he got into Canonical's database as the news team guy, but I have no idea how
<jose> welp, I don't have access to that account, but I can investigate for sure
<pleia2> no need to investigate :)
<pleia2> I was just making a comment, I'm already working with them to correct their database
<jose> oh cool
<pleia2> and you probably should have access to this account, but I think akgraner and nhandler do too
<pleia2> no bandwidth right now to share credentials though, brain is tired
<jose> no worries, we can work on that later :)
<nhandler> pleia2: I can add jose to the forward list if you want
<nhandler> jose: What email address should the mail go to?
<jose> nhandler: ohai, jose at u bee u n tee u dot com sounds good
<pleia2> I wouldn't recommend forwarding to ubuntu addresses
<pleia2> gmail forwards are not so good anyway, when you add an additional forward into the mix it gets much worse
<pleia2> I log into the account to be sure I get all my emails as it is
<pleia2> (I have it on thunderbird on my desktop)
<jose> oh np then, don't
<pleia2> might just want to have it forward to a real address :)
<jose> I'll cancel it, but thanks anyways nhandler!
<nhandler> Ok. I apparantly have it delegated to my regular gmail account so I can switch to it easily (plus I have forwarding). I probably have the password somewhere though (just not at work).
<nhandler> jose: I already canceled it
<jose> nhandler: jose at [redacted] dot ninja
<pleia2> jose: it's very odd to me that you're ofuscating so much, as if your email addresses aren't already all over the internet ;)
<jose> lol
<nhandler> jose: I don't think I actually have that address (or gmail isn't showing it with a quick search)
<jose> that is my real address, jose@redacted.ninja
<jose> hehehe
<nhandler> lol, confirm it
<jose> all set, didn't believe me? :P
<nhandler> jose: Ok, you should get mail forwarded to you now.
<jose> cool, thanks! :)
<pleia2> jose: administrative-wise, if you do reply to anything personally, please make sure you Cc: the editor address too
<jose> pleia2: sounds good, thanks for the heads up
<jose> I'm really bad at replying all
<pleia2> even that gets goofy sometimes if you use your @ubuntu address, I replied to one this afternoon and it never showed up in gmail x_x
<pleia2> jose: you can also communicate with me here if you reply to something, just don't want both of us replying and looking all disorganized
<jose> definitely, will do!
<piercedwater> hello
<pleia2> hi piercedwater
<piercedwater> i am interested in participating in some summary writing!
<pleia2> wonderful :)
<piercedwater> :)
<piercedwater> love th os
<piercedwater> thought it would be good to give back
<pleia2> piercedwater: would you liked to be emailed when the document is ready for summaries each week?
<piercedwater> sure: tommy.john@gmx.us
<pleia2> I'm prepping it now, so it should just be a few minutes until today's is ready
<piercedwater> ok, great
<piercedwater> ill read the rest of the docs on how it works and what not
<piercedwater> mind if i hang in here
<pleia2> please do!
<piercedwater> good deal
 * pleia2 sends out email
<pleia2> newsletter is off to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-20
<pleia2> piercedwater: feel free to let us know if you have questions :)
<pleia2> in addition to the StyleGuidelines linked in the email, I recommend people look at past newsletters if they want to have some idea how we format summaries
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I'll be on summary duty, I have the next couple of hours free
<pleia2> tsimonq2: great, thanks!
<tsimonq2> pleia2: when I write the summary for the Ubuntu Community Team Q&A, do I replace the quote? what do I do?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: just look back at past newsletters to see the format, I don't remember off the top of my head
<pleia2> going off for the evening, need some rest
<tsimonq2> ok, good night pleia2 ")
<tsimonq2> *:)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: it's late, I know, but I watched the video and took detailed notes, I linked my notes on the document and I'll write the summary tomrrow when I'm less sleep-deprived. Have a good night! :D
<tsimonq2> pleia2: (as a comment)
#ubuntu-news 2016-02-21
<pleia2> tsimonq2: for future reference, your summary in the doc is perfect, please don't feel the need to take such detailed notes about the community Q&A :) you'll burn yourself out!
<pleia2> tsimonq2: but now that you have those notes, I recommend sending them to popey, dholbach and mhall119 for this week, I'm sure they'd love to see them
<pleia2> I'm really impressed, haha
<pleia2> tomorrow is a travel day for me and I won't be getting to my hotel until very late so the editor email will likely go out pretty late
<pleia2> (like, 24 hours from now)
<pleia2> sigh, went to copy over some of the summaries to the wiki and I can't edit pages
<pleia2> asked in the IS channel, hopefully can resolve it soon, but I have travel to do now
<pleia2> was really hoping to knock some of this out before I left though x_x
<MooDoo> which page - this one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue455
<pleia2> MooDoo: wiki.ubuntu.com, where we publish the newsletter
<pleia2> looks like the lock was released again though, so I can edit
<pleia2> but I'm actually getting on a plane now, so it will have to wait!
 * pleia2 puts laptop away
<Unit193> Plane's internet wouldn't make it any slower...
<Unit193> pleia2: Have a nice flight.
<pleia2> Unit193: wiki is not editable on plane wifi, the wifi times out before I can save :D
<Unit193> Haha. :D
<pleia2> it thinks the page is not responding and gives an error
<pleia2> it's pretty funny, in a sad way
<pleia2> anyway, airplane, thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2017-02-13
<pleia2> working on newsletter prep now
<pleia2> and finishing up a few final summaries
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue498
 * pleia2 ships to editors
<PaulW2U_> editorial review done
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U_
<Unit193> pleia2: Only FPs, you're good.
<pleia2> ta
#ubuntu-news 2017-02-14
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 498 for the week February 6 - 12, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue498
#ubuntu-news 2017-02-17
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Putting 16.04.2 on the Fridge after I get Lubuntu announcements done
<tsimonq2> Ok, working on Fridge now.
<pleia2> tsimonq2: thanks!
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Can I also look over UWN and send out to summary writers? ;)
<tsimonq2> Argh no wait
<tsimonq2> It's only Thursday
<tsimonq2> I keep thinking it's Friday
<tsimonq2> pleia2: So NVM :P
<pleia2> :)
<tsimonq2> (although I might as well look over it anyways)
<pleia2> does it have anything yet?
<tsimonq2> I haven't looked to be honest
<pleia2> I haven't added anything
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Hah ok, so I'll do that next. :P
<pleia2> ty
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Then when I get home from school tomorrow (shortened day), THEN can I send out to summary writers? :P
<tsimonq2> pleia2: How'd I do? ;) http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2017/02/17/ubuntu-16-04-2-lts-released/
<tsimonq2> *wave of tiredness*
 * tsimonq2 postpones looking at UWN -> tomorrow afternoon
<tsimonq2> Night o/
 * tsimonq2 postpones looking at UWN -> after work
<pleia2> well, it's still empty anyway ;)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: just noticed you missed the "originally posted..." bit of the fridge post, adding now
<pleia2> (it's a bit "meh" that we copy it verbatim for the fridge anyway, doing so without attribution is a big no-no)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I've fleshed out the newsletter, please do look it over and send it off to summary writers this evening :)
#ubuntu-news 2017-02-18
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Thanks re: Fridge
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Ack re: summary writers ;)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: This stupid web email client is limiting me to 40 recipients >__<
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Are you around to just send it, or do I have to find a workaround? :P
<tsimonq2> pleia2: There, nvm
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-11
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 20 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-20/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: OpenMandriva 4.0 Enters Beta with Linux 4.20, KDE Plasma 5.15 & LibreOffice 6.2 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/openmandriva-4-0-enters-beta-with-linux-4-20-kde-plasma-5-15-libreoffice-6-2-524908.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Frameworks 5.55 Released for KDE Plasma 5.15, Improves Android Notifications @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-frameworks-5-55-released-for-kde-plasma-5-15-improves-android-notifications-524909.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" . Target time 21:00 GMT to publish.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: antiX MX 18.1 Distro Released with Latest Debian GNU/Linux 9.7 "Stretch" Updates @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/antix-mx-18-1-distro-released-with-latest-debian-gnu-linux-9-7-stretch-updates-524910.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> M/L Away .. doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post done .. doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> re-directs done. Pending is posting to the social medias.
<Bashing-om> reddit done; slindinghorn: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/apl7zj/ubuntu_weekly_news_565_dell_xps_9380_laptop/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Robert Ancell: linux.conf.au 2019 @ http://bobthegnome.blogspot.com/2019/02/linuxconfau-2019.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Robert Ancell))
<guiverc> Shall I publish uwn #565 to fridge Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Please .. as wildman has disappeared on us . reddit is done :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.16 Desktop to Improve Multi-Screen Support, System Settings Pages @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-16-desktop-to-improve-multi-screen-support-system-settings-pages-524911.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<guiverc> issues with "2019, week 6 in Multipass" & "What's the OOPS ID?",   I don't have mental capacity to fight [currently], could publish with those links not working, or try again later.  you have a preference Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Humm .. Not got the smarts to know how to fix .. Maybe replace these with the Planet topic in the WIKI ?
<guiverc> i'd say publish now; if they click those links (due error) it opens to top-of-page (which isn't a bad issue in my opinion, not to the correct section)
<guiverc> top of page on wiki issue 565 (ie. just not the clicked section)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Looking at this time, see If I can see an issue - Maybe I goofed ?
<guiverc> i already looked at wiki, saw nothing wrong.. we use "," in updates for security 14.04,16.04 each week.. etc.. now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue565#What.19s_the_OOPS_ID.3F is opening as it should on my browser, but not when I click same link on 'preview' (of fridge post), i'm confused sorry
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I see no error either ... I guess go with waht is .
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/02/11/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-565/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Got me - Mir News: 8th Febrauary 2019 opens as expected with 2019, week 6 in Multipass opeining at top ... hummmm .
<guiverc> sorry I didn't get a good nights sleep, and have no fight (nor clear thinking.. and don't see it, my 'working' was just re-drawing same page, not 'working'..   i can 'edit' later if issue discovered)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Sounds good to me :) Continiue on our merry way .
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Any reason that we can not now wipe Gdoc and start all over for UWN566 ?
<guiverc> g+ & tweet done now too..    (yep do it; I see no reason)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: All good . wipeing Gdoc .
<guiverc> i saw another 'please test' ML last night, too late for #565  :(  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-February/004697.html   (but we had the prior please.test anyway)
<krytarik> Yeah, I'd just skip that either way.
<guiverc> thanks krytarik :)
<guiverc> & fb now done... i'm returning to bed for awhile (cause I can!)
<krytarik> Awww! :(
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 565 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/02/11/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-565/
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-12
<krytarik> guiverc, Bashing-om: Confirmed that the two mentioned direct links on the Fridge post don't work, these are the correct ones copied from the wiki page menu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue565#A2019.2C_week_6_in_Multipass , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue565#What.2BIBk-s_the_OOPS_ID.3F
<Bashing-om> krytarik: K; so what is the nature of the original fault ?
<krytarik> Characters and constellations the Fridge post generation script doesn't account for (and would be hard to make it).
<krytarik> That is, generally all unicode characters, and apparently also when the anchor name starts with a number.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Hokay ... Glad it is not attributed to me :) ..Will look over guiverc shoulder as he corrects as i do not have access to the Fridge .
<guiverc> uwn #565 fixed on fridge, thanks krytarik
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I got no opportunity to peek over the shoulder :(
<guiverc> sorry Bashing-om, but you were there in spirit !
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Uh Huh .. it is the thought that counts - LOL .
<guiverc> :)
<guiverc> I see where you got the links from now (565) krytarik , hopefully i'll remember it next time..
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Good Guy Malware: Linux Virus Removes Other Infections to Mine on Its Own @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/good-guy-malware-linux-virus-removes-other-infections-to-mine-on-its-own-524915.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.15 Desktop Environment Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-15-desktop-environment-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-524922.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: You Can Now Install Ubuntu on Windows ARM Laptops @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138435 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: The Gin Map @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/02/12/gin-map/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: It’s hard to believe that this is a screenshot of Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138452 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-13
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 565 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/02/11/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-565/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Forbes Piece: Six Hallmarks of Successful Crowdfunding Campaigns @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/02/13/forbes-crowdfunding/
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-14
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Patches Dirty Sock Vulnerability Affecting Ubuntu, Other Linux Distros @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-patches-dirty-sock-vulnerability-affecting-ubuntu-other-linux-distros-524944.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE neon Systems Based on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Have Reached End of Life, Upgrade Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-neon-systems-based-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts-have-reached-end-of-life-upgrade-now-524959.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 23 Best Electron Applications @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137514 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ethical Hacking, Ubuntu-Based BackBox Linux Is Now Available on AWS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ethical-hacking-ubuntu-based-backbox-linux-is-now-available-on-aws-524960.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: G+ Takeout @ https://jriddell.org/2019/02/14/g-takeout/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Chakra GNU/Linux Users Get KDE Plasma 5.15 Desktop and KDE Applications 18.12.2 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/chakra-gnu-linux-users-get-kde-plasma-5-15-desktop-and-kde-applications-18-12-2-524962.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS Released with Linux Kernel 4.18 from Ubuntu 18.10, More @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-2-lts-released-with-linux-kernel-4-18-from-ubuntu-18-10-524961.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E23 – 2/3 do cluster de tiagos @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/02/14/s01e23-2-3-do-cluster-de-tiagos/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: S01E23 – 2/3 do cluster de tiagos @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/02/14/s01e23-2-3-do-cluster-de-tiagos/
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-15
<guiverc> can i post https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-February/000238.html on fridge?
<krytarik> Yes, please!
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/02/15/ubuntu-18-04-2-lts-released/   (headings are bold only; couldn't achieve your larger font (18.04.1) krytarik - i think how pasted it forced what I got..)
<krytarik> guiverc: I used "<h3>Header</h3>" there.
<krytarik> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/10/18/ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-released/ - but it's an improvement over this one already. >_>
<guiverc> i considered an 'edit' yours (to peek at what was done then cancel), do you want/need me to change?   better good enough :)
<guiverc> is it worth publising on weekly newsletter social media?  (I usually don't)
<krytarik> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/08/02/ubuntu-16-04-5-lts-released/ - here you simply did bold too, which is generally fine enough for me - the headers I did look rather ginormous in the context. :P  Also, the 18.10 post doesn't have the text autowrap unlike all the others.
<krytarik> Yeah, as I said earlier, I'm generally in favor of doing social media on non-UWN posts too - if someone is willing to make the effort.
<krytarik> And here I simply looked at the source code of the produced post of mine btw. :P
<guiverc> i can't be relied on to remember things (brain injury), if you told me I forgot sorry (at least now; some days I'm better than others..).   ...  I'll settle for posting on social.media today
<krytarik> I wonder though if I put the tags there manually or if the editor has buttons for them.
<krytarik> Well, not sure anymore if you were around when I talked about it then, so.. :)
<guiverc> i looked for ways to do it via buttons (I don't remember tags) & didn't see way.. it had bold so I settled for that..  (spending most of time removing \n\w\w etc.  i suspec you manually added them
<krytarik> In which mode do you paste text like this there then?  Visual or text?  Should be the latter.
<guiverc> it's got a new interface; it wants 'block' mode.. and it ended up stuck in performatted-block  (heading changed all lines)  .. switching to view source (in word press, not browser) lost \n (becoming <br> that was too busy for me to not get lost...)  i'll try again next release/EOL
<krytarik> Yeah, I still have yet to see its new interface.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/02/15/ubuntu-18-04-2-lts-released/
<krytarik> guiverc: So now, instead of having the text separated into paragraphs using the '<p></p>' tag, it's all in one separated by two '<br />' tags. >_>
<krytarik> Which seems to be what makes the space between the paragraphs quite a bit larger.
<guiverc> i removed quite a lot of \n's .... anyway tweet, g+ & even fb 18.04.2 done
<krytarik> Cool, thanks for all of it!
<krytarik> "Don't look at the source code!" :D
<guiverc> FYI: that 18.10 (rude-word-redacted) you pasted has been cleaned up a little
<krytarik> guiverc: Oh thanks!  I thought of it too, but didn't dare to suggest it. >_>
<guiverc> LOL - you achieved the same thing by letting me see it :)   it was an abonimation (spel?)
<krytarik> Could you normalize the space around the headers there someway at least still though?
<krytarik> https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/abomination - and you were close enough there!
<guiverc> normalize spacing; i added double lines before bold(headings) as single line looked bad... adding </br> didn't really help,  I've switched <strong> tags to <h3> but spacing is not better...  (hopefully less noticable maybe)
<krytarik> I mean some headers have less space around them than usual.
<guiverc> I don't see it sorry krytarik
<krytarik> guiverc: There is less space below of "About Ubuntu" and "More Information" than below the other headers.
<guiverc> sorry I still don't see it...  I'd never be employed for anything related to aesthetics/good-taste  .. it complains now about 'invalid content' (last attempt was with tags in html) so I'd prefer to leave it now & not risk loosing anything (the 18.10 post had errors where I'd made errors with mouse; i've reduced dexterity with hands & make errors)
<krytarik> "<p><strong>More Information</strong></p>" vs "<p><strong>Help Shape Ubuntu</strong><br /><br /></p>"
<guiverc> something is wrong ... <strong> was replaced with <h3> awhile back..
<guiverc> if i enter edit, search finds no <strong> strings (in html)
<krytarik> Probably because it's '<b></b>' there.  That wasn't the point though, but rather the double '<br />' or not.
<krytarik> ...Actually, I think it's '<strong>' in the editor too - so it would seem you are working on another post than the 18.10 one. >_>
<guiverc> krytarik, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DHBGf4p8rw/  -- still don't see it.   (my pain level is higher, so my attention for detail is reduced)
<guiverc> yes - I'm on 18.04.2
<krytarik> ..Hehe, yep! :P
<guiverc> I'll have a look at 18.10 in a little while, thanks krytarik ..
<guiverc> LOL @ huge space gaps [in 18.10] which I couldn't see [when looking at 18.04.2]  ... <strong> changed to <3> & extra <p> </p> lines all removed (added missing first, gap was too big with h3 so remove all) -- 18.10
<krytarik> Ok, both look much better now, thanks!  Just could you remove the extra '<p></p>' tags still at the bottom of each post, above and below the attribution line?
<guiverc> done
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/02/15/ubuntu-18-04-2-lts-released/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS Released, Available to Download Now @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138146 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: SFK, OSCAL and Toastmasters expanding into Kosovo @ https://danielpocock.com/sfk-oscal-toastmasters-expanding-into-kosovo
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Why Create a Snap App? This Video Explains All… @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=138515 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #121 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-121/
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-16
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Windows 10 Will Let You Access Linux Files Using File Explorer @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/windows-10-will-let-you-access-linux-files-using-file-explorer-524977.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian GNU/Linux 9.8 Released with over 180 Security Updates and Bug Fixes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-gnu-linux-9-8-released-with-over-180-security-updates-and-bug-fixes-524979.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Gerowen> Joined
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: Due to spammers, we have had to implement access rights to Gdoc and the WIKI.
<Gerowen> Bashing-om: Alright that's no biggie.  I was just curious.
<Gerowen> Most of the stuff I wrote was things like "How to record system sound with audacity" and simple walkthroughs that I wasn't able to find elsewhere on the site.  Some of it probably isn't even relevant any more, :-)
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: We are in sad shape for help ! .. Please join us !
<guiverc> Gerowen, you can always get an existing editor to proof read what you have created/want modified, and if they're agree/happy they can make the change for you (will likely credit you in the change commentary...)
<guiverc> sorry my wording s/agree/agreement/
<Gerowen> Bashing-om: Sure I can do that.  I'm not really the best in terms of staying on top of the latest events, but if there's something specific that isn't documented on the wiki I can contribute.
<Gerowen> guiverc: It's fine, I just hadn't looked at it in ages and stopped by today purely out of curiosity.
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: Working UWN is one way to contribute to the ubuntu effort . As to the effect of UWN - I am curious to find out.
<guiverc> it's also a valid way to become a wiki editor; how I become one..
<Gerowen> I found the new "Community" website and the UWN wiki page, I'll do some reading and check it out, :-)
<Gerowen> Could one of you guys do me a favor though since you're still current editors?
<Gerowen> I noticed way back when that some of the more active community members were making profile pages, so I made one.  Could you either delete this page altogether, or at the very least delete my age and PGP keys?  That information is no longer accurate.
<Gerowen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/gerowen
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: Gerowen Loading your page ATT - how would you like age and key to read ?
<guiverc> yeah I'm looking too.. he's a fellow citizen of your country Bashing-om ..
<Gerowen> Bashing-om: Just delete the keys altogether, I've got a completely different machine right now than I did back then and don't have any PGP keys published.
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: guiverc Loaded up and waiting :)
<guiverc> i'm happy to remove; but i'd like you to email me using the listed gmail to confirm it's your page - but Bashing-om is likely to be willing too...  (I will provide my email)
<Gerowen> Age is 31 now.
<Gerowen> No biggie, just tell me what to send it to.
<guiverc> Bashing-om, are you happy to make changes without email (it's 'no biggie' i concur)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Ouch ! Good point to confirm :)
<guiverc> :)
<Gerowen> Which address should I send the email to?
<guiverc> my email is guiverc+ubuntu@gmail.com
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I am 98% sure .. I think that is above the credibility limit :)
<guiverc> yeah i concur, but I usually get some sort of confirmation of 'who' before I change wiki on requests...
<Gerowen> Should be arriving shortly.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sam Hewitt: Basic Linux Virtualization with KVM @ https://samuelhewitt.com/blog/2019-02-16-basic-linux-server-virtualization-with-kvm
<guiverc> thanks Marcus.
<Bashing-om> smoke break !
<guiverc> Gerowen, look at your page, and would you like any other info deleted  (eg. location, etc) - but if you have requests, you now have my email anyway (a contact of a wiki-editor)
<guiverc> (as long as it's not a bush-fire smoke break ; wild fire's I think you call em)
<Gerowen> guiverc: Nope looks good for now, if I need any major changes made to anything, what I may do is actually write it up and then just e-mail you with my username and the relevant wiki page link, thanks for helping, :-)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: By the way - Gdoc - I done some bit of work on it this AM .. and added a couple of new items .. Hope we get all done tonight .. soon as Mike has an opportunity to agree to the edits .
<Gerowen> Well, and the text of the requested changes.
<guiverc> I'll look later Bashing-om , I'll go shooting if possible, and look when I return (unless I don't go)
<guiverc> thanks Gerowen for offer of writing/aiding with wiki - really appreciated.  It helps the whole Ubuntu community.
<Bashing-om> Gerowen: Another set of eyes on " WorK In Progress" will not offend us in the least :)
#ubuntu-news 2019-02-17
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Lubuntu 18.04.2 has been released! @ https://lubuntu.me/bionic-2-released/
<Bashing-om> UWN566: How it is going to Be ? Up for critique and proof reading.
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-10
<guiverc> sorry Bashing-om, comment(s) made 18.04.4 general comm...  blogo (linux firmware)  but still reading
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D will catch up soonest ya done .
<guiverc> looks good Bashing-om (done)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: The 2 minor edits done - Awaiting nextes :D
<krytarik> Bashing-om: "Call for nominations: Developer Membership Board" - should be in General rather than Other Community News.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: considered such - but as of limited interest best as "general" ?
<krytarik> Since when do we consider level of interest on putting official news into the General Community News section?  Like, the last similar one I quickly remember, is the IRC Council election results..
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I always consider what might be of interest and where . there are many things I run across I could add to the letter if I did not consider General avalability. You are the boss, if ya want the item moved - I move it :)
<krytarik> Also, in the 18.04.4 summary, I think we should either drop the notion of Łukasz being on the Foundations Team, or since he is obviously also on the Release one, mention that.  Also, please just copy-paste his first name as I just did as to spell it correctly.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Fixing.
<krytarik> Aha, last one was actually "Core Channel Operator Appointments", and it also went into Other Community News - I also think wrongly.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Proper to change as Łukasz 'sil2100' Zemczak signed off as "Foundations Team" ?
<krytarik> Well, that's just his signature, he can represent many more teams - important here is the context.
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME 3.36’s New Default Background is Seriously Cool @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162991 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: K -- and back to DMB - has come to Mark's attention: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2020-February/040893.html. I best tread lightly here.
<krytarik> And to continue the thought on the official news, if you just look at the issue summary, in this case a personal FOSDEM report and Mir News would all seem to be more important than the DMB elections - and in fact, if it wasn't for the issue of no Planet items being there again and manual intervention, the latter wouldn't even be in the summary.
<Bashing-om> ^^ Great point - taken .
<krytarik> And Mark only speaks of the public nominations there, not the public call for them.
<krytarik> Also, given Core Developers as per <https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev> is a proper name, we should probably capitalize it like this too.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: having to catch up on "Core Channel Operator Appointments" - gimme a bit yet.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Sorry I do not follow the context for "Core Channel Operator Appointments" . Where am I at ?
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Nevermind that, didn't want to confuse you.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: confused is easily done :P .. OK .. think I have all edits done // double check me please.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Yeah, appears to be it - just shouldn't it be "the request" instead? >_>
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Looking again :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Yepper, agree should be  as "the request" .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: done
<krytarik> Okey dokey, thanks.
<Bashing-om> Not done 'til it is done. and not done 'til krytarik says it is done :P
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Elementary OS to Build the Next-Generation Linux App Store @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/elementary-os-to-build-the-next-generation-linux-app-store-529141.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ‘Habits’ App Measures Mouse Distance & How Many Keys You Press a Day @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=163026 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Omer Akram: Network-based IPC using WAMP protocol @ https://om26er.com/2020/02/10/network-based-ipc-using-wamp-protocol/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: OpenShot Video Editor Just Got a Massive Update @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=163106 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: checked channel log, nothing to change to the issue. Pulling "WIP" time to push 21:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> Issue advisory sent - doing the Forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post completed - abridged the 19.10 updates. Doing the redirects next.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs also done - pending is publishing to the social medias :D
<guiverc> Bashing-om, push 617 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - looks all good to go :D
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/02/10/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-617/  (18.04.4 postponed fridge link re-done)
<Bashing-om> Fridge: spot check - check good :D
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> tweeted; yep re gdoc
<Bashing-om> wipping :P
<Wild_Man> Here early and still to late
<guiverc> Wild_Man, facebook hasn't been done (I hate fb; so wanna do?)
<Wild_Man> yes guiverc I will do it
<guiverc> Thanks  :)
<Wild_Man> You're welcome
<Bashing-om> And we now do UWN518 :P
<Wild_Man> You may want to look at the new image for the UWN on FB https://www.facebook.com/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I have no FB account - is there a direct link so I can look at the banner ?
<Wild_Man> Yeah I clicked on it but it gave me this link and now I do not see the post I just posted, give me a minute
<guiverc> yeah I don't see 617 on fb either
<Wild_Man> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/?eid=ARBkB6KjEo-upmA8253AvifjPwsybRC3446bRNnT80LEaU_gDUY7yN6NNB2AMgiJgw6IBn5fK3f9EcKd
<guiverc> I see 617 on fb :)
<Wild_Man> The old image is used on the FB page but the new one is used when the UWN actually posts but it off center and does not look very good that way omo
<Wild_Man> I have to do other things now as usually be back shortly, fixing the image is really not in my wheelhouse
<guiverc> I concur.  most of ubuntu circle gets in, plus text to right that distracts..
<Wild_Man> I am not sure how ti fix it but I bet krytarik does he is good with images and centering
<Bashing-om> FB: too out of my editing skills and access.
<Wild_Man> We need that image put on the fb page as well for the profile image
<Wild_Man> krytarik, fixed the one for the forums FB page
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 617 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/02/10/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-617/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Testing your user contract @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/testing-your-user-contract
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-11
<krytarik> Wild_Man, guiverc: In the post excerpt on Facebook, it really just grabs any image it can get and cuts it to a square - so not really anything we could do there, short of using a square image. >_<  And the same with the profile image on the various social media platforms, it has to be a square image - so I'd stick with the old one there for now, it's not really bad, just not very fitting for ...
<krytarik> ... the posts themselves.
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Applications Start Conquering the Windows 10 World @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-applications-start-conquering-the-windows-10-world-529149.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Goodbye, Windows: Another Government Plans En-Masse Transition to Linux @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/goodbye-windows-another-government-plans-en-masse-transition-to-linux-529150.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
<JackFrost> But how many stick with it?
<guiverc> eol (w7) this year, migration planned to be done by 2026 ... good thinking/planning is in evidence
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: DevOps tools in 2020: Why consider Juju? @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/devops-tools-in-2020-why-consider-juju
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How to upgrade from Windows 7 to Ubuntu – Desktop tour and applications @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-upgrade-from-windows-7-to-ubuntu-desktop-tour-and-applications
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu at Embedded World 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-at-embedded-world-2020
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox 73 Released with Accessibility Improvements, Little Else @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=163281 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: MATE Desktop 1.24 Release Arrives with a Slew of Improvements @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=163335 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Amazon EC2 Hibernation for Ubuntu 16.04 LTS now available @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/amazon-ec2-hibernation-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-now-available
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-12
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 617 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/02/10/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-617/ (by guiverc)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Making A Service Launch @ http://coyote.works//posts/ServiceLaunch20200211/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: One More Linux Distro Tries to Convince Windows Users to Make the Switch @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/one-more-linux-distro-tries-to-convince-windows-users-to-make-the-switch-529167.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Vivaldi 2.11 Arrives with Improved Pop-out Video Player, Other Tweaks @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=163426 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS Released with Linux Kernel 5.3 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=162728 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Lubuntu 18.04.4 Released! @ https://lubuntu.me/bionic-4-released/
<krytarik> guiverc: Oof, I just checked whether we did point releases on the Fridge, and we did - wanna do it?
<guiverc> yeah,  can't currently, in 30 or so mins I can  (I grabbed link earlier https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2020-February/000254.html)
<krytarik> Ok, no problem - thanks!
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/02/12/ubuntu-18-04-4-lts-released/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/02/12/ubuntu-18-04-4-lts-released/
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-13
<krytarik> guiverc: Looks like there are some bits in the post that are monospace-formatted, also if you used header tags like <h3> for the headers then it'd be properly formatted in feed readers too.
<guiverc> I couldn't remember the header code; nor find my notes - thus the medium font used for headers etc, sorry
<krytarik> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/10/18/ubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine-released/ - most recent prior art from yourself. >_>
<guiverc> yeah I see it in liferea without the 'font' change... :(
<guiverc> h3 added
<krytarik> Yay! \o/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu 18.04.4 LTS Now Available for Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-kubuntu-xubuntu-18-04-4-lts-now-available-for-download-529182.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/02/12/ubuntu-18-04-4-lts-released/ (by guiverc)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 62 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-62/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Rhythmbox 3.4.4 Adds ListenBrainz Plugin, New App Icon @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=163513 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: Initial experiments with the Loongson Pi 2K @ https://jonathancarter.org/2020/02/13/initial-experiments-with-the-loongson-pi-2k/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 77 – Passwords, pela trigésima oitava vez! @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e77/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 77 – Passwords, pela trigésima oitava vez! @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e77/
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-14
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME Shares Initial Designs for a Native Camera App @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=163542 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Accelerating IoT device time to market @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/accelerating-iot-device-time-to-market
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-15
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Kids Using Kali Linux Are the Next-Generation Hackers, UK Police Warn @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kids-using-kali-linux-are-the-next-generation-hackers-uk-police-warn-529211.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: Getting a new phone @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2020/02/15/getting-a-new-phone/
<Bashing-om> UWN: Gdoc summaries completed and edits done.
#ubuntu-news 2020-02-16
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Open Source Graphics App MyPaint 2.0 Released with Major Improvements @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=163661 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN618 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue618 :D
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Now the headers are off in the New Members and Developers section, because the individual entries didn't use to have their own.  And I don't think the Whisker Menu release (iirc also the third in a row in about week) is relevant enough to the Ubuntu community as a whole to feature it in the UWN at all, but if you do want to include it, 1.) not sure where to put it instead, but ...
<krytarik> ... given the former I don't think that the Other Community News section is fitting, 2.) drop the "ANNOUNCE:" bit, since that's simply prepended by the mailing list it was posted to (and the screaming effect of this doesn't belong in the newsletter either).
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Ack. Make up the new edit list and will reconsider ups.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man: had a chance to look over the WIKI ? so far: fix 1 - edit 1 .
<guiverc> nope, hadn't though of it (wasn't online when you probably posted it was 'up')
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Just a gentle prod :P
<guiverc> wiki opened now anyway :)   prods are useful for me; I'd forget my head if it weren't attached
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I am the most disorganized oranized person I know .
